# 2014 Christmas Dinner



## BigGameHunter (Dec 25, 2014)

Ive been working my tail off on this and its almost ready.  Did the pies and beans last night.

2 Pumpkin pies 
2 Pecan pies
Cool whip

Cornbread dressing with celery and onions and turkey chunks
Giblet gravy looks lumpy but oh well its good
14lb turkey basted with butter.  quartered onion, garlic and lemon inside
Ham spiral slicedwith pine apple, brown sugar and honey
baked beans with cinnamon, honey, brown sugar and bacon
Apple and pecan salad 
baked Hawaiian rolls

tried to upload pics but its not letting me.  Going to be good


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 25, 2014)

Damn, Brother!!! You've done us all proud! I'm starving at the thought of this! 

x2 for the cornbread dressing...that stuff is like Christmas Crack


----------



## Yaya (Dec 25, 2014)

BGH,

Sounds like thanksgiving to me... hope u enjoy

For us, we do Lamb, manicotti, ham, anti pasto, stuffed mushrooms, meatballs, ravioli, veal and a roast beef. 

Tons of desert and booze

We did all the fish last night


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 25, 2014)

Yaya said:


> BGH,
> 
> Sounds like thanksgiving to me... hope u enjoy
> 
> ...



Yeah its the basics around here.  This is my first time to launch all this on my own.  All turned out well except the dressing is too moist.  I will practice up.

That menu at your house looks amazing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 25, 2014)

BGH next time you make your gravy start in a sauce pan with equal parts flour and butter. Stir it around on medium heat for like 10 minutes. It will turn a dark brown and smell kinda nutty.  Then add hot turkey stock and pan drippings that have been strained to the flour and butter (roux). Bring to a boil until you reach a desired thickness. The longer it boils the thicker it gets. Don't over do it with thickness. Gravy is supposed to be somewhat thin.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> BGH next time you make your gravy start in a sauce pan with *equal parts flour* and butter. Stir it around on medium heat for like 10 minutes. It will turn a dark brown and smell kinda nutty.  Then add hot turkey stock and pan drippings that have been strained to the flour and butter (roux). Bring to a boil until you reach a desired thickness. The longer it boils the thicker it gets. Don't over do it with thickness. Gravy is supposed to be somewhat thin.



Use Wondra flour. Its made for sauces as its a very fine flour. I do mine a lil different tho. Just heat the drippings from the turkey and add the Wondra flour to it to the consistency that I desire. Mix in salt and pepper and you're done.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 25, 2014)

View attachment 1726

View attachment 1727

View attachment 1728

View attachment 1729


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 25, 2014)

Damn I'm hungry now!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 25, 2014)

Looks great BGH !


----------



## AliCat (Dec 25, 2014)

Did the same minus the pies and ham.  Cornbread stuffing turned out very fluffy this year.


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 25, 2014)

Aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i want it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 26, 2014)

BGH, good job brother. Looks great!


----------



## snake (Dec 26, 2014)

Damn BGH! Any leftovers?

I've only eaten once in the last 2 days; started around 8:30 yesterday morning and hasn't stopped yet. 242's, here I come!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 26, 2014)

snake said:


> Damn BGH! Any leftovers?
> 
> I've only eaten once in the last 2 days; started around 8:30 yesterday morning and hasn't stopped yet. 242's, here I come!



Yeah that bird is picked pretty clean now.  Lots of left overs.  I ate a whole pie yesterday and really never stopped.  Im like 265ish.  Feel like Im about to vapor lock from a cool whip overdose.  Ill have to bust ass to get back to 250, 242 would be great.


----------



## mickems (Dec 27, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> Ive been working my tail off on this and its almost ready.  Did the pies and beans last night.
> 
> 2 Pumpkin pies
> 2 Pecan pies
> ...



braggart. lol.  a picture of your food would have tasted better than what we had. this year we didn't stay home and cook. what a  horrible meal it was.


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks Great!


----------

